# New Roter Custom 8 coming up!



## bs_tritonus (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi

After countless E-mails and ideas from both sides, Sebastian and I have agreed on the design and specs. I am not completely sure about the electronics yet, but this is my idea at the time.

Scale - 30"
Neck joint - neck-thru
Body - ash with wenge top
Body thickness - 40mm or thinner
Neck - 11 pieces laminated wenge/maple
Fretboard - wenge
Frets - 28. Medium sized
Fret markers - Only on side of neck. No inlays on fretboard
Radius - zero
Nut - graphtech graphite
Width at nut - 60mm(??)
Truss rod - One
Hardware - All black
Bridge - Wenge/maple Graphtech piezo
String spacing at bridge - 1.1cm
Pickups - Lundgren M8 bridge/q-tuner bl-5 neck
Controls - volume, pickup blend, Piezo blend, killswitch, coilswitch (lundgren), quick switch (piezo) and mid/dark tone switch (piezo)
Finish - satin/matte

Please come with suggestions on the electronics and whatever! 

I am not sure about which q-tuner pickup I should use yet. Either the Bl-5 high z or super high. Any experience on the volume difference between q-tuner and Lundgren M8?

Here's a photoshop rendering I did to show the design. I am not a good photoshopper, so bear with me!


----------



## thesimo (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't got much to bring to the table idea wise, but how long until you get it? assuming you finalise the design soon?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 10, 2008)

It will be about three months or so I think (hope). The design is pretty much finished. The only changes from this point will be minor. The balance seated will be a bit neckheavy, but I am used to this since I am a ERB player (six and seven stringed basses).


----------



## gaunten (Sep 10, 2008)

hey, more roters on this forum is always nice  I'm getting the final pics of the finish on mine anyday now, then it's pretty much ready to ship I think.
your guitar will be very much like mine wood and construction wise, but I don't have a wenge top on my ash body. how much is this beast gonna cost ya?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 10, 2008)

I cannot wait to see the pics of your guitar. From the specs it looks awesome. Please post some clips as well! Perhaps even a video? hehe. The specs on our guitars is pretty similar. I was influenced mostly of apophis' ten string guitar and the Tosan Abasi 8 string Illustrated Luthier guitar. The body shape however is the same as a couple of bass guitars I am building.
I believe the final price will be about the same as your guitar. My q-tuner pickup, piezo system and wenge top equals your Kahler tremolo more or less. I am not sure about the custom hardcase yet. Is it worth getting?
Are you going for the Meshuggah guitar? I was thinking about having him build me a "copy" of the Ibanez custom guitar, but I am too much into other music styles for having a custom built metal monster!


----------



## gaunten (Sep 10, 2008)

well, at first I wanted an ML79 shaped guitar, as I love my dean ML to death, but that concept went to the grave pretty quickly because of the risk of serious neckdive with 30" scale, so I thought what the hell, I'll just go with the meshuggah guitar then, but then I wanted 27 frets, so I could reach the E octave on the high D string  so I had to change the bodyshape slightly, then I came to the conclusion that I simply didn't want an Ibanez copy, So I chose to get a headstock as close to a caparison as possible, since I've always been in love with that shape.

and, well, I've never used the neck or middle pickup on any of my guitars, so I couldn't really see the need for one now, plus, hearing what mighty sounds meshuggah can get out of their one bridge Lundgren live, (both Riffwise, Leads, and clean) I think I'm gonna be ok, because I love their sound (of course I'm gonna do my best to get my own sound, and I have a pod X3, so I have some possibilities)

I'm mostly gonna use this for metal, but I might order another roter next year, with fanned frets (something like 30-27" or a little less) two pickups, maybe piezos, a whole bunch of frets and coilsplits and well you know. all the "rolls royze" stuff. but we'll see about that, maybe I don't need it, since this guitar will kick ass!

and don't worry, there will be blood... I mean there will be an epic thread started once I get the guitar, with at least 30 pics, unboxing vidstory A' la darren, demonstration vid, playing vid, some clips with only guitar, some with bass and perhaps drums,
most likely meshuggah covers to start with, until I learn to write some polyrhythms of my own heh. I only need my nephew to come down with his new 10 megapixel camera.

btw, did you see the pics in my thread? just scroll down a bit on this page:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/59100-wooo-first-pics-my-8-string-4.html


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW! That is one mighty guitar! looks incredible! I am really looking forward to your pictures, unboxing vidstory and clips and all that! 

Fanned frets are awesome. I am building myself a bass at the moment with 36-34" and it feels great. I am all for the "rolls royce" stuff. Have always been. Piezos are a must!

How do you like the Pod X3? As you may have noticed, I am a bass player and only have a bass amp at the moment. I am currently using Guitar rig for my guitars, but are drooling a bit over the X3.

I am a sucker for Meshuggah too. Saw them on Storaasfestivalen in the beginning of august.... What a show! I am truly amazed! One single Lundgren pickup can make a massively complete chaos! I do not think you will feel the need for a neck pickup (but as I said, I am all for the Rolls Royce stuff and do always want way more than I need)


----------



## gaunten (Sep 10, 2008)

yea, I saw them on the 31st of august, and they killed, I'd seen them one time before, but that time I was to busy headbanging and stuff, this time I really listened, and tried standing at different places, and their sound was just, just huge. all riffs where just WOW, and fredriks leads and mårtens clean stuff on FBM, and the stuff on Electric red and pravus left me with nothing to complaint on.

I think the x3 kicks ass, I haven't tried all the cool amp models, but I've tried out some dual tone stuff with Engl powerball and some line 6 amp, and also with a Mesa boogie and a diezel, and I like what I get, problem is, my 7 string schecter stock pickups suck bigtime, so I don't want to record anything and put up here, because it just becomes muddy.
but with my fender stratocaster with a seymour duncan singlecoil sized humbucker in the bridge it sounds incredibly good. but that's in E standard. when I get my roter it will also be E standard.... but one octave down  so I guess that's when the pod'll have it's big test.
I haven't really tested the bass stuff in the pod either, I just took something when I recorded some stuff with the fender, and it sounded ok, then I doubled the bass with one of the überdistorted guitarchannels (it sounded pretty meshuggah) just for the hell of it 
glad you liked my shape BTW


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 11, 2008)

The bass part is some of the reason why I am interested in the X3. I had a bass pod xt before that I liked, but sold to afford a new bass. Now that I am more into guitar again, I can justify buying a pod X3.

It would be cool to run the magnetic and piezo pickups through the two different channels in the pod, and then send the piezo signal to my bass amp and the magnetic signal to either a guitar amp or the house PA. But for this system I either need the X3 pro os a DI box since there only are one jack input on the X3. 

Is it possible to send one channel through the right output and one through the left, or do you have to blend them in the pod?

Meshuggah is out of this earth and it is silly of us to try and play music with the same approach they use. They have a completely different sound and way of thinking music then all(most) of the other band out there.
I saw them a couple of years ago too, but it sounded like they had become even tighter and more organic now then before. The whole band moved forward together as one big "train". Bad comparison, but the best I could think of now.


----------



## gaunten (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm, I don't know about that, as I said, I haven't experimented so much with it. I know you can run two guitars through it at the same time, but I don't know how the possibilities are regarding multiple amps and one tone each etc. I'm sure if you use the search function, there's bound to be loads of threads on this device, and there's gotta be someone who can answer this question.
I don't know how many bass amps, preamps and cabs there are compared to the basspod, but there's quite a lot I think. (my brother has it at the moment so I can't check exactly how many though)

yea trying to copy meshuggah will result in epic fail for most peeps (xept perhaps bulb, but he's a genious in his own right)


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for the info on the X3!I will be looking more into this unit in the near future. Got gas for the X3 Pro now!! I believe they have discontinued the basspod and the X3 is the new bass and guitar pod. It looks like a perfect tool for me! 

Got to save up some money now! All my founds are going to the Roter project at the moment!


----------



## Doddus (Sep 15, 2008)

That is going to be HUGE!
man i'd love to see/ hear that thing in action when your done.
I'd be a bit scared with the whole 1 truss rod, but it'l work. I guess it'l free up some tension, make things a little less complex and allow a thinner neck.
Anyway, awesome. I wish you luck!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 15, 2008)

Get the High Z for the neck!
Super high Z would be megaoverkill!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion on the high Z. I thought that as well and went with the high Z.

Thank you for the compliment Doddus! I appreciate it. I cannot wait to play it. It will be one hell of a guitar. Just ordered the Lundgren pickup, so now all the electronics is on it's way to Poland!

hmmm. Perhaps one truss rod is too little? I thought that if it works on a 6 string bass, It will work on a 8 string guitar. Maybe I should have a couple of carbon rods in it? what do you think?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 15, 2008)

Double post... sorry!


----------



## eegor (Sep 15, 2008)

Get 2 truss rods. I'm not really sure if it's absolutely necessary, but it couldn't hurt to have _that_ much more stability. I know I'm getting 2!


----------



## psyklone (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it really worth the extra weight tho?

is it worth the extra weight ?
What are the pros


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 15, 2008)

The main reason I chose 1 rod is because it is much easier to tweak one truss rod than having to correspond the two rods. I have had a couple of basses with two rods that did'nt do it for me. 
Another reason is of course the weight issue. And as a good bonus is that one rod is cheaper than two.
But all in all I agree with the two rods for more stability. The "safety" of the neck comes first, but only if it is really necessary


----------



## gaunten (Sep 15, 2008)

then again, you do have 11 pieces in that neck, it will be pretty F*ckin stable on it's own right?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 16, 2008)

hehe! 
That is really a good point! The multilaminated will be pretty stable... hmmm. I think I'll go with the one truss rod unless Sebastian advice me otherwise. Thanks for the input!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 20, 2008)

Some progress shots of my Roter! Sebastian is most helpful. This guitar is gonna be one hell of a guitar!!!!

Neck pieces (11 of them)






Clamping





Done!





Truss rod installed!!!





Take a look at this top!!!


----------



## yevetz (Sep 20, 2008)

bs_tritonus said:


> Truss rod installed!!!



 that thing calling TRUST ROAD 

Just a joke

Looking awesome so far!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah. Of course. How stupid am I?  

Let's call it a typo! I meant TRUST ROAD..........


----------



## gaunten (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking really nice. reminds me of my first pics I got a few months ago  only I have 9 pieces... and no wenge top. this is gonna look killer


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 20, 2008)

Gaunten it was 11 pieces as Mike noticed.

That wenge top looks like chocolate. Makes me wana eat it


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey!!

Rule number one. Do not eat my guitar! Don't you forget it.


----------



## eegor (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow. This looks absolutely fantastic. It'd depressing me that I can't get a Roter custom.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 20, 2008)

it's roter's fault I now have an infatuation with wenge


----------



## gaunten (Sep 20, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Gaunten it was 11 pieces as Mike noticed.
> 
> That wenge top looks like chocolate. Makes me wana eat it


 
true, but this one has more maple, while I have two wenge stripes next to each other on each outside. not that it makes much difference other than cosmetic (I think?)


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 21, 2008)

Either way, it is a lot of laminations! The combination maple and wenge are the best looking in my opinion. Both our necks are going to bee pretty damn stable. Most necks are one piece, so I think 9 is enough!


----------



## gaunten (Sep 21, 2008)

hell yeah it'll be stable. to be honest I really don't think you "need" more than 5 pieces unless you have like a 10 string guitar or 11 string bass or so, but when sebastian suggested me 9 pieces (which turned out to be 11) at the same price, who am I to complain? 

But of course, if you have 5 pieces or less, maybe that's when you'll need double truss rods for an 8 string or so? and yes, it also looks awesome with maple and wenge. 

only thing I could think of that could look cooler would be like ebony and bloodwood (red+black=sex) but a neckthrough with that would probably cost like 2000$ for only the neck...


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 21, 2008)

A neckthrough with ebony and bloodwood would be heavy as hell. I like Roscoe basses neck that has laminates of maple and purpleheart.

How stable the neck is is not only about laminations. The usa made MTD basses have one piece necks with one truss rod, and those are stable as hell.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 5, 2008)

Sebastian and Adam have now received all the pickup hardware I ordered. Lundgren and Q-tuner pickups and the Graphtech piezo system. Only problem is that after waiting for the piezosystem for a month, Adam received a 6 string set of piezo saddles even though I ordered and payed for a 8 string set! These things are irritating as I am pretty anxious to get some updates on this guitar...

Wellwell. I will just have to be patient and try to solve the issue with Graphtech. Sebastian mailed me right away and told me about the issue. The Roter customer service is the best!!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 10, 2008)

MORE PICTURES!!!!!

The Guitar is really starting to take shape and I am superhappy with the results so far. Things are starting to fall together. Just spoke with graphtech a few days ago, and they apologized alot on the inconvenience with the piezo mixup and have shipped the extra parts at no cost for me.

Here are the pictures!

Head carved with a nice volute.





I am going for that thick neck profile! 





Wenge headcap on.... And look at that fretboard. Pretty neat!





Body wings





I know a lot of you guys on this forum think that singlecuts look weird, but to me ERG instruments look much better with this design. Looks heavier and more boutique.





Fingerboard glue on (I presume)


----------



## gaunten (Oct 10, 2008)

looking 

I'm getting the final pics of mine anyday now, I'm about as excited as humanly possible 

edit: is that like an 8 string version of sebastians 10 string headstock, or your own design that just happens to be very similar?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 10, 2008)

I will not take credit for that headstock design! I liked the 10 string headstock very much, but I wanted a 5+3 tuner configuration and the 10 string headstock was just a little too symmetrical. The final shape was a mix between the 10 string and my Roscoe lg3005 bass with the modifications needed for a 5+3 layout.
Looking forward to seeing the final pictures of your guitar. So far it looks killah!


----------



## gaunten (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks  by the look of it, your's will kill humanity once it's done as well


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah. That looks really neat. I should be getting photos soon as well. Haven't updated my post for a long time. 

Are you going to leave that guitar natural?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep. I do not want to ruin a nice piece of wood with paint! 

Rememer that the face of the guitar will be different once the wenge top is on there. I thought of maybe stain the back of the guitar a bit, but I think I will leave it natural. What do you think?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 11, 2008)

the only thing that makes singlecuts look weird to me is that it sort of disrupts the horn-curve that i&#180;m sooo weary about 

like, the upper part, the "uncut" horn, enters the neck close to the middle of the neck, but then the lower horn starts somewhere way close to the end of the neck. it looks good, but i think it disrupts the flow in a way. i would have done a tiny cutout on the top horn, just to make it point down towards the part where the lower horn starts.

actually, i&#180;ll photoshop something to show what i mean! hold on! 

edit: in this first pic, i&#180;ve extended the curves of the upper and lower "horn" so you can see the direction they point to.
http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=52311568bk3.jpg

in this second image, i&#180;ve drawn a curve that would make more sense to me when it comes to the direction of the curves.
http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=37049227ia9.jpg

this would require the upper horn to be cutout though, thus defeating the singlecut thing, but it would be a tiny cutout.

with that said, i&#180;m not saying this because i want you to change it, or because i think it&#180;s ugly or whatever, i&#180;m just saying how i would have done it if it was my guitar being made. i made the photoshops to show what i meant, not to show something being "wrong" or "off". i just don&#180;t want to come across as a corrective dickhead 

also, the



tags didn&#180;t work for me for some reason, so i just removed them


----------



## gaunten (Oct 11, 2008)

that's a nice Idea, kitten, but I think the "original" design is pretty cool on it's own, and has some kind of "flow" to it. (nothing I'd ever use on my guitars though, I really aint keen on that kind of design, same goes for the 8 string Illustrated built for tosin abashin. butt ugly to me  however, that looks more like a big tumour )

btw, the wenge fretboard looks hella nice 
kinda sad to put a top on those nice ash planks though, but it'll be cool with all wenge on the frontside


----------



## eegor (Oct 11, 2008)

You've got a good point, and I see what you mean. I kind of agree with you, but I like both his original design and your idea equally.

This guitar is looking damn good so far man, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 11, 2008)

i do agree that it looks better than outdoors sex, but i don&#180;t sense a "flow" in that specific area... and i&#180;m a huge fan of flow in designs 

i&#180;m just to design concious, really! 

i love watching luthier build threads


----------



## eegor (Oct 11, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´m a huge fan of flow in designs



Well, they _are_ superior to every other type.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the design input guys! I appreciate it. But as a stubborn viking, I thing I am going with my initial thoughts. I do agree with the design being better than outdoors sex. Especially in the cold weather we have these days. 

Mf kitten. I do agree with you on the "hornlines". If I ordered the guitar a couple of years ago, I would have done a more "flowey" design. But time has really gotten me into more "boutique" high end bass designs like fodera, sei, benavente, bee basses, elrick and so on. 
The lines you drawn made the design more like a music man axis design, which I think is a awesome design for a six string regular scaled guitar. But since this is more of a "bassy" guitar with more string and longer scale, I prefer the design to be a little more unconventional.

The design is very inspired from a 7 string bass made by Wilser Ramirez. I actually started to build a couple of basses myself based on that design this summer. They are not finished yet, but soon. (This was my first attempts ever to build something, so I do not know how the outcome will be)

6 string fretless bass






6 string fanned fret bass





One of the two ladies I live with


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 11, 2008)

nice builds! what are the specs on those, and will they be finished anytime soon?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 12, 2008)

The fretless is almost finished. I am just too occupied with my studies these days to finish it (and it is not easy to work in an apartment).

Specs!!

Fretless
35" scale 6 string
modern style set neck
Ash body with quilted maple top
3 piece maple/mahogany/maple neck with partial lined mac ebony fretboard
Pickups: Delano SBC 6 and piezo pickups
Preamp: Glockenklang 3 band
glossy finish
19mm string spacing

Fanned fret specs
34 - 36" six string
Same set neck
Mahogany body with spalted maple top
Same neck but with a bloodwood fretboard
Pickups: Custom Bassculture parallellogram pickups with both piezo and midi pickups
Preamp: Glock 3 band
Glossy finish
19mm string spacing
I am planning on placing a ramp on both basses for better playing comfort, and of course a cover to put over the truss rod adjustment.
btw. Both have scarf joints that were an absolutely hell to do, but I think it worked out fine...


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi again! I got a little update from Sebastian last weekend, but did not have a useable computer at hand until now. The neck is almost finished and the wings are being glued on! 






As I have stated many times before, I am really a bass player. Therefore I have a question to you guys.
I am planning on buying a guitar amp soon. I am not rick so I would not like to spend a lot more than 1400$/1000&#8364;/10000NOK. I am after a all tube amp that can handle the low F#/F with "ease", and that can give me a nice crunchy "tele" sound (with my tele). I have been looking at a fender bassman or a marshall superbass a long time to crunch up my bass sound, but I am not sure if either of those amps could give me a nice modern distorted tone with my 8 string (and some kind of pedal of course).

As you can see I am very interested in vintage tube amps, but could they give me a modern clean distorted tone? would I have to buy two amps? What do you guys use?


----------



## aaa111 (Nov 12, 2008)

gaunten said:


> that's a nice Idea, kitten, but I think the "original" design is pretty cool on it's own, and has some kind of "flow" to it. (nothing I'd ever use on my guitars though, I really aint keen on that kind of design, same goes for the 8 string Illustrated built for tosin abashin. butt ugly to me  however, that looks more like a big tumour )
> 
> btw, the wenge fretboard looks hella nice
> kinda sad to put a top on those nice ash planks though, but it'll be cool with all wenge on the frontside



The Name is TOSIN ABASI


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2008)

aaa111 said:


> The Name is TOSIN ABASI



i just remember Tosin Aba-something, so i guess my way through every time


----------



## aaa111 (Nov 12, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i just remember Tosin Aba-something, so i guess my way through every time



hey, no harm done just a friendly reminder. nice posts from Scandinavia, can we have some clips posted as soon as they are ready with more detailed Pics.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course! It is still some time left before the guitar is finished, but I will try to get some higher quality pictures when I get it. I can do some clips too, but my playing is no where near as good as most of the guys here. I am always amazed of the technical level of the guitarists here.


----------



## eegor (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the majority of us are more interested in the tone of the guitar than your playing. But still, that guitar is looking hella nice.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks. I know you are nice people! I am just nervous of nature when I play something I am not totally comfortable with. 

I have a couple of month to rehearse guitar before it arrives! No time for reading to exams! Jokes aside... I have a small studio that I use for recording bass. I am not very experienced with recording guitar, but I will do my very best to do the guitar justice when it arrives.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 13, 2009)

Long time since last update! 

I have to say congratulations to gaunten. Your guitar looks great! Love the finish you chose. I bet it sounds like a beast! 
Another great thing about your guitar being finished is that The Roterguys now have time to work on my guitar!

The top (Look at that amazin piece of figured wenge!!!)





Gluing





OMG!!





I am speechless!


----------



## gaunten (Jan 13, 2009)

dude, AWESOMENESS!!!!!! that thing is going to be sick!!! congrats!


----------



## eegor (Jan 13, 2009)

Why are my pants suddenly wet?

Oh, that's right, because THAT'S A FUCKING BEAUTIFUL GUITAR. Great work by Roter, and great design by Bjorn.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice stuff man.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments! 
I cannot wait to lock myself into a soundproof room with this guitar and my new vetta amplifier! I am not worthy in any way, but it sure is fun!

The folks at Roter is the best! I can recommend them to anybody thinking of a custom made guitar (especially in the erg world). I should probably wait to after I have seen and tried the guitar to say this, but so far they have been great in terms of customer service, price and of course the craftsmanship looks top notch!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 14, 2009)

that's amazing man..what a nice top!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 14, 2009)

looks great


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 14, 2009)

I actually missed one picture in the mail I got from sebastian. Here it is!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 14, 2009)

bs_tritonus said:


> As I have stated many times before, I am really a bass player. Therefore I have a question to you guys.
> I am planning on buying a guitar amp soon. I am not rick so I would not like to spend a lot more than 1400$/1000&#8364;/10000NOK. I am after a all tube amp that can handle the low F#/F with "ease", and that can give me a nice crunchy "tele" sound (with my tele). I have been looking at a fender bassman or a marshall superbass a long time to crunch up my bass sound, but I am not sure if either of those amps could give me a nice modern distorted tone with my 8 string (and some kind of pedal of course).
> 
> As you can see I am very interested in vintage tube amps, but could they give me a modern clean distorted tone? would I have to buy two amps? What do you guys use?



I'm a big fan of Mesa Boogie and always have been. I'd recommend going with a Lonestar or if you can find a used .50 caliber try that out. Another option if you wanted to go solid state is to use a Roland JC-120 (it has quite a bit less range, but it does clean with and without reverb better than many others out there). If you decide to do the separate head and cabinet thing, remember that while you'd be happier with 10" speakers for your bass, you'll be happier with 12" speakers for your guitar. I've had a Carvin clone of the .50 caliber for a while and have been really happy with it for small venues. Again, the Mesa Boogie distortion is going to be a bit more noticable than say that of a Marshall or Vox amp, so try to suss out what you like for a distorted sound and work from there.

Granted, I also tend to play very infrequently with distortion (more Metheny, less Holdsworth or McLaughlin) and typically I use the overdriven channel at fairly low volume when I play distorted (mainly because I'm not looking to blow folks' heads off or my own for that matter). With the Lonestar my Low B comes through extremely clear (the same is true of my newer JC-120) in both distorted, low to no overdrive with reverb, and clean with no reverb or other effects. I don't think you'd be happy with any of the Fender line, the low B doesn't work out well at all...

On the Q-tuner end of things, I've a pair of Hi-Z's in an Epiphone 7-string 
"Goth" Les Paul that are phenominal. If you're looking to play more harmonics, these are the pickups to use! In some ways they remind me of what I really like in the older (and [email protected]#[email protected]#$!!!! discontinued) Bartolini pickups: clarity without being harsh/raspy. If you're looking to do the qin thing with your instrument, I'd highly recommend q-tuners and stainless steel frets (especially if you can have a zero fret on the instrument after the nut). You loose the "roundness" of the silk strings, but gain quite a bit more sustain! (My personal favorite!)

I'll be very interested in hearing/reading how well they work out for your instrument (fit, sound and such). On my 7-string Epiphone they are a perfect fit! 
The only downer for me is that I'll be stuck with a VAT charge from hell if I go the Roter route (pardon the pun). 

Oh, I've been stuck putting a Modulus Q6 through the above Lonestar without any difficulties; lost a bit with it's low B (generally, I try to route from the RC-50 to a second A-B switch to the board, but that second switch died on me) but the rest of the instrument performed adequately for two sets. 


Hopefully this helps out.

P.S. WOW!!! That top and the back pictures of your instrument are REALLY pretty! Really looks beautiful, Bjorn! 

P.P.S. Not sure if you'll be going completely passive with your electronics or not. If you do decide to go active, I recommend some of the circuits Bartolini has for their PBS line of pickups. I'd also recommend a Starr Switch 3 or 4+ to deal with the on-off of pickups, unless you're more of a blender, in which case, you may want have two such pots installed, (one for the magnetic pickups and one for the magnetic to piezos). I've unfortunately no experience with Graphtec's work, but I am a fan of RMC's and highly recommend them for not trem guitars and basses.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Lee!
Thanks for the long and detailed post! I really appreciate it. You are unfortunately a bit late with the amp suggestions. I bought a used line 6 vetta combo with flight case and the biggest board for about 900$, and are very happy with that so far! But I will remember your suggestions for future ampshopping.

I do not believe graphtech offers a blend knob as a option. I can blend it in any way I want to with the piezo switch, piezo volume, magnetic volume and magnetic blend. The only disadvantage with this is that it is not as easy to do it on the fly.

When it comes to the two magnetic pickups, I am more of a blender. I have blend knobs on all my basses and like them better than switches. And if the two pickups have different outputvolume, it would be easy to even them out with the blend.

I am too very interested in hearing how the q-tuner works with this guitar. I have heard nothing but good things about them, but never had the possibility to try it myself. 
In the case of active, passive, I think I will go passive for the practical sake of it. This guitar will be filled with so much electronics that I do not think it needs more. There is nothing a good stomp box cannot fix.

The VAT here in Norway is amazingly high. 25&#37; of anything I import from anywhere outside Norway. This means there is no difference for me where I order from. Roter just seemed right for me in terms of craftmanship, customer service and prices. 
If we only had some great builders in Norway! (okay, we have at least one ListerudBass.com)


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting, ... this was something graphtec was talking about "changing" a few years back when I was talking with one of their employees. This was a slight complaint I had with the RMC pickups in that you couldn't have separate tone controls for the individual pickups (one for the neck, one for the bridge and finally one for the piezo in the particuliar guitar). This had to deal with opamp (or op-amp?) issues, unfortunately... Ended up with a Master Volume, Master Tone, Blend of Magnetic to Piezo and Synth Volume with a Synth Patch selector (mini 3-way switch) and a Guitar to Synth Blend (mini 3-way switch) and pickup selector 3-way switch.

My one concern (for you) with the Graphtec side of things is that I could never get a straight answer as to how their beyond 6 piece pickups worked... For example, with a 7-string instrument (and let's assume it is tuned B, E, A, D, G, B, E) the low B would take precidence over the low E, and then the other strings would send signal through to the MIDI circuits, etc. , ... I imagine it would be the same thing in the case of having the extra string besides the low B... Processing will completely depend upon the MIDI conversion box that you choose. I'd recommend going with an Axon AX100 mk II AXON AX 100 :: AXON :: over a Roland GI-20 Roland U.S. - GI-20: GK-MIDI Interface for slightly faster tracking. Though I prefer the connectivity, ease of use and lack-o heat production of the GI-20 (there are also a goodly number of apps out there on different OS' for the GI-20, too)... 

Don't know what these graphtec's will be like audio-wise... RMC's on the audio end didn't skip or have a predisposition to stopping signal from one string to another on the one warr guitar I tried out that had two 7-string systems on the same instrument Warr Guitars: Warr Guitars, Inc. . ( Another pair of bass luthiers I highly recommend are David King of David King Bass Guitars and JJ Helms: Helms custom basses Truly handmade custom basses by jj helms ) Again, I can readily imagine that the Graphtec piezo pickups will probably be similiar.

Again, hope some of this helps out.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought about that. I have already the gi-20 and a roland pickup on one of my basses. I wanted piezosaddles on this eight string and read quite a lot about it. I found out that it was too complicated and expensive for me (atleast for now).
In this guitar, I will just use 8 graphtech piezosaddles plugged into a acousti-phonic preamp using two summing boards. No midi in this guitar!

Thanks for the luthierlinks!


----------



## Groff (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow! I'm totally jealous of you guys overseas... Sebastian does some superb work!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey! Don't give sebastian all the credit! Adam Tylski deserves his share too. 

When it comes to musical equipment, I am jealous of you guys at the other side of the pond. You got most of the builders, AND you got lower prices on almost everything mass produced. You also get most products long before it arrives here in europe.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2009)

bs_tritonus said:


> Hey! Don't give sebastian all the credit! Adam Tylski deserves his share too.


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, wenge-top  looks niiiiice !! Sucks that we Roter orderers live a bit too far away and not in the same country >: ) I would love to try out all yer guitars !! Especially the 8's !! Can't wait for mine to get ready, especially now as the band i play in starts the whole studio-stuff with the oncomming demo  ! haha enough advertising !!

What made you get a custom by the way  ? just curious as I see that you're building your own stuff, 'wondered that why didn't you build yer own 8 >: ) ?
Love the bass-designs and the guitar design (and yeah, I really do like the Tosin Abasi TIL aswell !!)

And hell a yeah, soundclips are waited for ! no pressure mate  muhah !


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 23, 2009)

looks sick!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi kissa3.

There is two reasons why I didn't build my own 8 string.

1. I am new to building. I already blew 2000$ on building two basses that never gonna be very good!
2. I live in an apartment 10 months a year. Very difficult building environment here.

I am planning on building something new this summer. Not sure what, but I am not ready to give up the building yet. I have to build at least one good instrument before quitting.

I live about 17/18 hours of driving away from Helsinki. It is possible to take the trip, but it is pretty far away. Would be cool to have a get-together with all the roter guitars here in Scandinavia.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 25, 2009)

Bassnews! (sorry for the spamming!!)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/76778-first-builds-almost-finished.html


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 27, 2009)

bs_tritonus said:


> I live about 17/18 hours of driving away from Helsinki. It is possible to take the trip, but it is pretty far away. Would be cool to have a get-together with all the roter guitars here in Scandinavia.



You accept 7s ? 

I live near the west coast of Finland. Near Vaasa (eller Vasa f&#246;r svenskar) so I talk a little bit of Swedish too. About 4-5 hours of driving. 

Americans have had all of the fun with gatherings and such so it would be fun to make ourself a Scandinavian meet up/roter meet up in scandinavia. 

Offtopic aside I think this guitar has warmed me for wenge. I used to think that it was ugly but that top... It's just plain sweet ass gorgeos! 
What was the sound like on wenge? Mahogany + alder with it's own twist?

Edit: Adam Tylski does deserve his share too


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 27, 2009)

Warmoth Direct - Necks Overview

This is the best answer I can give you! I felt the same way about wenge too before I saw Sebastians 10 string. Now I am a wengelover!

We should meet up somewhere in Sweden. Shortest trip for everyone!
7s are always welcome!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 28, 2009)

Pardon the slight double post on this one. Like the warmoth site and thanks a bunch for hipping me to the fact that they've updated it! Here's a site that I've used and abused concerning "tone woods:" Wood selection

Haven't been to Sweden in a very long time!


----------



## halsinden (Jan 29, 2009)

this is just wonderful looking. welcome to the roter brotherhood.

H


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahhhh okay  i see, i live in an appartment also which make my guitar/bass-building a bit awkward too  and i don't have the cash at the moment to rent a place for building (as it is just a hobby for me).

Yeah ! A Roter meet-up would be awesome !!

And wenge, I used to be a bit "well...." but nowdays it's a "YES!" and the tonality (or what i've read) is just spot on  !


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 3, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> And wenge, I used to be a bit "well...." but nowdays it's a "YES!" and the tonality (or what i've read) is just spot on  !



LOL! Have to second that view, too! Never really "understood" wenge prior to joining up with this series of forums. Now, ... have a little more of an idea behind it. Granted, that was also true of sassafras and a few other more uncommon tone woods out there.

Can't wait to see more pictures with the electronics getting mounted within the instrument, etc. , ... I'm so glad I've not found a drooling smiley face in this forum.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 21, 2009)

UPDATE!!!

Just got a mail from Sebastian. I like!!










































What do you think?


----------



## the_thordendale (Mar 21, 2009)

Very very like WoW!!!

Congratulates it looks damn good!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 21, 2009)

We can't think! We are stunned LOL!



bs_tritonus said:


> What do you think?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but as far as uniqueness goes... MAYYNN!!! 

*caughtinamosh is floored*


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 21, 2009)

This is not anyones cup of tea... This is my bucket of tea!!! 
That was baaad... sorry guys!

Thank you for the kind comments. I love to hear from you guys. Comments are always welcome. Positive as negative. As long as you are serious!

I am very pleased with the outcome so far. This is better than I expected!!


----------



## thesimo (Mar 21, 2009)

not a fan of that dark wood, maple tops ftw!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 21, 2009)

I am with you there Simon! Especially spalted and quilted maple tops are amazing. I am leaning towards buckeye burl as my favorite top wood, but it is so damn expensive and hard to get a hold on. In fact, most burled woods look amazing. 
But as many of you know, Roter is awesome with wenge. I was not a fan of it before I found out about Roter. I have always thought that it looked a bit dull, but the wenge these guys uses looks great. There is so much grain going on in this top that boring is the last word that comes to mind...
This shape with a spalted maple top would also be great. Perhaps my next guitar?


----------



## eegor (Mar 21, 2009)

That's honestly one of the nicest guitars I've seen come off the Roter bench, even though it's not finished. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 21, 2009)

dayyyuuuummm!

my boner is so raging that it hurts!

like i said earlier, i&#180;d want it a little different, but that looks stunning! i love the look of all the wood! i can only begin to imagine how nice it&#180;ll look when the woods are saturated with the finish... yum!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome work! 

And this wenge is gorgeous!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Patrick edited some shots, so it looks way better, you can see how unique this wenge tip is


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

That does look gorgeous Apophis .

30" is a very long scale. I'm sure the lows will thunder but will the highs not be somewhat brittle? I've heard this can happen with super long scale lengths.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome man, it already looks timeless


----------



## Apophis (Mar 21, 2009)

imo there are no problems with highs at all, but this is always personal preference  we also use custom made strings for our instruments, so we can control that as much it's possible


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

Apophis said:


> imo there are no problems with highs at all, but this is always personal preference  we also use custom made strings for our instruments, so we can control that as mush it's possible



That's good to hear . Aw yeah, I forgot about your optimised string sets. When are they going to be available to us, Sebastian? Any news?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 21, 2009)

hard to tell


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! those edited pics looks great. Thanks Patrick!! 
You are not making the wait easier for me though!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 21, 2009)

I love roters shapes.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 21, 2009)

Seriously man, your guys git necks are sex man, pure sex, i'd wank that thing for days and days


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 21, 2009)

It will be a very unique and good sounding axe.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 22, 2009)

The control cavity is finished! I am always very exited when I get mails from Sebastian. And I am not disappointed!!
































Thanks Roter. You made my day!!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2009)

No problem


----------



## eegor (Mar 22, 2009)

SHWEET! That cover matches the body grain nicely.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 22, 2009)

I know. even though the grain doesn't match completely, it looks very even and balanced. 
Ash is a wood that almost always works if you don't color or something like that to emphasize the grain. Even though the grain doesn't match completely. 
In my opinion at least!


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow. Very nice to see some progression on your end! Looking very good and I like the way the wenge top looks. Even though I have said many times that I don't like the look of wenge ^^ 

Very nice indeed.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> dayyyuuuummm!
> 
> my boner is so raging that it hurts!
> 
> like i said earlier, i´d want it a little different, but that looks stunning! i love the look of all the wood! i can only begin to imagine how nice it´ll look when the woods are saturated with the finish... yum!



I'm not the only one!!!  Thank you!!!!!! Who needs Extenz, Cialis or Viagra, when you've got pictures like that?

Björn, Sebastian and Adam, that guitar really does look beautiful!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Mar 25, 2009)

The fretboard looks very dry in some of these shots?

The top and the shape's beautiful though.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks pretty dry, but I trust Sebastian and Adam. They know a thing or two about woods!

I am hooked on viagra, so I am gonna need it anyway...

Thanks for the nice comments!!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome Wenge


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, man; that looks awesome!!! And with an 11 piece neck?!?! I can only wait to see it when it's finished. Sebastian does unbelievable work.

*envy*


----------



## GazPots (Mar 25, 2009)

While the 11 piece neck construction is very nice, is it purely a cosmetic thing or does it offer anything above a 3 piece or a 1 piece neck?



Gaz


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 25, 2009)

^ I could be horribly wrong, but doesn't it add a lot of strength to the neck construction?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 25, 2009)

it adds strength, yeah. simple as that.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 25, 2009)

It's made to add strength ,and it's the cheapest and easiest way to make a strong neck.
I could argue about it's pros and cons ,but it's a common practice and the advantages are proven.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool. Looks nice and provides superior strength.


Awesome.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 25, 2009)

What the other guys here said. I wanted it because it looks good and adds strength. you can of course add carbon rods and things like that, but I think it looks very good too! 

I actually wanted a 7 piece neck, if I remember correct, but sebastian offered me up to 11 piece with no extra cost. cant argue with that!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually ,a wenge neck with dual truss-rod is strong enough for an 8 string guitar. I went with the carbon stripes tho ,since 1 piece body/neck is not reparable.

My 1527 has a 5 piece neck ,and it's strong!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 25, 2009)

MTD basses are one piece. They are some of the finest basses you can find out there. It is all about the quality of the wood and the knowledge of the person building the instrument. Michael Tobias is perhaps my favorite builder of all times. I do not agree with everything he has done, but all his instruments are excellent quality with a nice touch of boutique, without being over-the-top!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 25, 2009)

Noob question for you guys: 

So the more pieces you neck is made out of the better?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 25, 2009)

Certainly stronger, I don't know if you could call it better as tone is quite subjective.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 27, 2009)

It helps out if you have woods that complement each other tonally, too, but then again, this is very subjective... Rickenbacker basses and guitars are an example of competing woods (in my opinion) and David King basses tend to favor more compatible woods in his laminated necks.


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 11, 2009)

damn, this guitar's gonna be tight ! can't wait to see it ready and set to action !


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 20, 2009)

Updates everybody! Just got a mail from Sebastian!


----------



## thesimo (Apr 20, 2009)

is that really gonna be strong enough to hold the tension of 8 strings?


----------



## Apophis (Apr 20, 2009)

it will hold everything - I have 10 string with bridge like that


----------



## yevetz (Apr 20, 2009)

Piezo = WIN!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 20, 2009)

Roter = WIN!!! 

I believe that wood bridge is more than strong enough! I trust Sebastian and Adam when they say it is, and the fact that Sebastian has it on his own guitar has to be good for something!


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 20, 2009)

holy fuck!!! that's insane!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 20, 2009)

The top is beautifull!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh man, that is soooooooooooooooo pretty. I love how the wooden sides and back go into the guitar. Really digging the extra touch that the bridge matches the neck woods. Please, pardon the drool. 

Is the bridge sunk into the Wenge front about 1/4" or so?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 23, 2009)

I actually do not know about the sunken in part, but it looks like it is a bit. I think it looks very good!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL! You and I are of the same mind on that point of it looking beautiful with the slightly/mostly sunken bridge assembly. What can I say, still trying to suss out what was done in the bridge assembly's plate, sides and rear.


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 28, 2009)

oh yes !! That bridge is just sexy !!  can't wait to see it all finished !!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 28, 2009)

I LOVE the way that bridge is done


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 28, 2009)

nice


----------



## splinter8451 (May 15, 2009)

Any updates on this beast? I am really anxious to see it completed!!!! haha


----------



## bs_tritonus (May 16, 2009)

Hi

Got these pictures about a week ago. Ferrules! No Halo here!


----------



## vontetzianos (May 16, 2009)

bs_tritonus said:


> Hi
> 
> Got these pictures about a week ago. Ferrules! No Halo here!


 


That looks fantastic man. Kinda reminds of me of Tosin's TIL 8. I cannot wait to see and hear it when it's finished.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 16, 2009)

Your gonna have to put up videos when this thing is complete and in your hands


----------



## vontetzianos (May 17, 2009)

I'm actually contemplating having one done similar to this by Roter. I just love the design so much, and this dark wenge gives it such an awesome look. a lot of designs you see on basses often make awesome looking 8 strings.


----------



## bs_tritonus (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I do not have a video camera, but perhaps I work something out when I get the guitar!


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 17, 2009)

bs_tritonus said:


> Thanks everybody! I do not have a video camera, but perhaps I work something out when I get the guitar!



Even a webcam can still our hunger hahahah!
Cheers man ,looks very very nice. It's elegant and somehow "jewel" like.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 29, 2009)

Updates dude? We need them! Haha at least I do.


----------



## bs_tritonus (May 29, 2009)

No updates yet! I am buried in articles describing research and theory in musicological(?) history these days. Not too much time left for bothering the guys at Roter.. Those damned exams!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 8, 2009)

Björn, 

Was all set to shoot you a PM and ask for updates, but let my fingers do a little more walking. LOL!

Your beastie is really looking super sexy! Can't wait to see more finished and furnished pictures of this beastie. Hoping that the control cavity will be similiar in my instrument, love the sunken female ends for retaining the cover over the control cavity (blanking on the name). It is really awesome to see your guitar taking shape. 



vontetzianos said:


> I'm actually contemplating having one done similar to this by Roter. I just love the design so much, and this dark wenge gives it such an awesome look. A lot of designs you see on basses often make awesome looking 8 strings.



Alex, I totally agree with you on this note. I'm kind of amazed that more aren't built around similiar newer designs, but then again, it could possibly be an audience thing, too? Have to admit that I've always loved the connected upper bout look (and feel) to a few bass guitars I've played.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! Nice to hear that it is not just me that likes this design. A lot of my friends (musicians) do not like the singlecut design for some reason.. I think it is because it is not that usual. People need time to be used to it. That is how the human brain works..

Well.. UPDATE!!!!
The guitar is almost finished and they have begun the installing of electronics and such!












The paper is a suggestion on truss rod cover design. I am probably using that design (not white)





Roter ROCKS!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 22, 2009)

konge!

can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha! Konge!! That is so 2002!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 22, 2009)

it's the only thing i could say that would communicate my feelings in one word! 

"ÅH HERRESATAN!!!" would work too, actually


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 23, 2009)

I came.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks very nice. Me wants moar pics of the body .


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 23, 2009)

bs_tritonus said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! Nice to hear that it is not just me that likes this design. A lot of my friends (musicians) do not like the singlecut design for some reason.. I think it is because it is not that usual. People need time to be used to it. That is how the human brain works..
> 
> Well.. UPDATE!!!!
> The guitar is almost finished and they have begun the installing of electronics and such!
> ...



I love that headstock man


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 23, 2009)

That's awesome man!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 23, 2009)

I love that headstock too Patrick.
I like the whole design actually. It feels mre natural than an RG or a strat.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jun 23, 2009)

And another update!

Pictures of the bridge...











Bridge getting installed





THE BODY!!!





This is going to be a hell of a summer!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 23, 2009)

^That is seriously beautiful man.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 23, 2009)

I love everything except for the headstock shape... the one in your original sketch looked much better.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 23, 2009)

that looks like such a workhorse type guitar, man! no diddle-daddle or compromise, just totally pure solid instrument!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh man, that is really beautiful, Björn! They (Sebastian and Adam) DID sink the bridge assembly into the body. Have to agree in that I'm really digging the headstock. A very no nonsense guitar, though I'm not sure I'd call it a "workhorse" as it is too pretty and not beaten up for that latter title.  

Would add a drooling smiley, but you asked that we not eat or drool on your guitar. LOL! Can't wait to hear your beastie. 

Would suggest a Flip for the video camera, but I don't know how decent or not the sound is for that particular camera. Also, I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jun 25, 2009)

I am not sure if there is going to be a video. Wel'll see when it arrives (hopefully soon). They only have some final assembly left. Oh, and they are making wenge knobs for me! 

I hope it will be a workhorse. I do not have a lot of contexts to put it in right away, but I am planning on some projects where the guitar will fit in perfectly...


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jun 27, 2009)

Another update!! Seems like things are moving forward pretty quickly now! Only the electronics and some finish work left!!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 27, 2009)

Oooooo man. It is looking cool. That upper horn thing is a lot bigger then I thought i was gonna be. 

You gotta make a vid once you get it


----------



## eegor (Jun 27, 2009)

it looks a bit different than I thought it would look, but hey, it still looks absolutely killer. Congrats on the almost NGD, man!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 28, 2009)

Not a huge fan of the upper horn (I'm more of a double cutaway guy) but very cool indeed! The back shot is incrediburgable! I love the multiple-piece neck.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my word that is so beautiful. I love everything about it,

I demand clips/vids when you get it. Congrats again.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 28, 2009)

it's absolutely gorgeous! and i so want a q-tuner


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 28, 2009)

really sweet !!!


----------



## Kissa3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh my flinkie god ! the neck is ultra-sexy ! and love the tuner-placement too !
fuck, this is a cool guitar imo


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking gorgeous


----------



## Apophis (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you all for all those kind words


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes ,it looks incredible!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 29, 2009)

whoa... That is really pretty! Really liked the picture by the pond. Can't wait to hear this beastie.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the contrast between the woods ,the round and smooth feeling, the flow!
it's just right!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 19, 2009)

So, what's happening now? You got it?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2009)

looking hawt, how much does it weigh?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 19, 2009)

That's awesome, but where are the knobs?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 19, 2009)

It will most likely ship this week!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 19, 2009)

W00t!!!! Congrats! Been looking very forward to seeing your beastie! The race is on! LOL!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 20, 2009)

Guitar shipped today!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 20, 2009)

We await an NGD with great anticipation.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, you better do a NGD for us restless natives! And no my-camera-isn't-working-so-sorry-about-the-crappy-cell-phone-pics!  Go borrow a nice camera and let us see some high res pics of that beauty!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha! 

I will try my best. I have a crappy cellphone-camera with 1.3mpix!


----------



## george galatis (Nov 8, 2009)

that looks 6A!  it's smoooooth!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha. Thanks. It is in norwegian customs now. It has been there almost a week now. I need the guitar NOW!! 
I hope to receive it maybe thursday..


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 11, 2009)

The guitar is now at my local post office. I am at school until 1200 (I actually have an exam in one hour! ...) I have to do some things after school too, but I hope to have it before 1400 today! 

The guitar is home! It looks, feels, and plays awesome! 

Here are some pictures. I will take some more later..


----------



## Xaios (Nov 11, 2009)

Whoa, that sucker is NUTTY looking! Vids?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 11, 2009)

that is one hell of a packaging affair there!!! really good job sebastian!!!

i've followed up this thread and i am still not conviced about the upper horn, how it melts into the guitar, but the worksmanship looks amazing and the wood choice too.

looking forward to hearing it of course!!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats. The model looks a lot like the 8 string Tosin Abasi has.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous stuff!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 11, 2009)

Tried it out on my rig now for about three hours! I absolutely love it!


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 11, 2009)

DUDE. We need a video for sure. Shit is epic.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats, looks like it is worth the wait! Cheers man, and don't forget to shoot some videos!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 12, 2009)

Björn, that looks awesome, man! Really glad to see that your instrument arrived, looks stunning and from your description, plays as awesome as it looks! Can't wait to hear it and/or see it in action.

Sebastian, incredible packing job!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 12, 2009)

vids NAO!


----------



## Meshugger (Nov 13, 2009)

yevetz said:


> vids NAO!



+1

I would really want to hear the difference between the Lundgren M8 at the bridge and the Q-Tuner at the neck. It sounds like the perfect combo for recording, well, pretty much anything you want


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 13, 2009)

wow man!

reminds me of Tosin Abasi's 8 i saw him using on one of his youtube vids.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 13, 2009)

*MhmmmmmmM! Already on her back, eh? 

Congraturachions mang. 

*


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you for the kind comments. I do not think I will do a demovideo, but I might record some songs with it within a few weeks. Stay tuned! 

I really like the pickup combination The lundgren is awesome for dirty stuff, but not so good on clean tones. That is where the q-tuner comes in. Great clean tones with lots of bottom end clarity!
The piezos are not working at the moment though. The preamp wont function, and I will have to send it back to graphtech for a replacement!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 13, 2009)

/envy

Put the knob back on!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 13, 2009)

haha. I did just after I took the pictures. I actually did not fint the knob before I looked at the pictures!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 13, 2009)

jeg hater deg med hele mitt hjerte...



WANT! gratulerer! insane amounts of winsauce!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 13, 2009)

bs_tritonus said:


> haha. I did just after I took the pictures. I actually did not fint the knob before I looked at the pictures!



Wasn't that it right in the corner of the case?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 13, 2009)

That´s correct. I looked for it, but could not find it before I looked at the pictures and saw it in the corner of the case!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm so jealous of your guitar right now


----------



## flo (Nov 22, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> jeg hater deg med hele mitt hjerte...
> !



Morten, hate is no solution.

Revenge is!!!!!

Just wait until you've got your 40" bass, then you'll kill everything that has strings

But I have to say that this guitar is GASy as hell!!!!


----------



## george galatis (Jan 21, 2010)

oohhh shit....i want that tool!

shoot a vid dude......

by the way....ash vs wenge combination it's an awesome balance of tonal spectroom!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 2, 2010)

I am not sure about a video just yet. I am working on a project that might see the light of day before summer. I might shoot a video to document the recording-process.

I have recorded a couple of songs (school projects) with it that is on my myspace. Neither of them show the voice of the guitar because of heavy processing. "Vårkveld i mars" is recorded through a bass amp with loads of octave and distortion, and Orlok is drowned in bitcrusher..

bjorn on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


btw. check out Stian Westerhus. The most innovative (in my eyes) guitar player these days. Plays a lot of downtuned stuff. Especially with the band Monolithic.


----------



## Nicklas (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking good! I like the wooden bridge!


----------



## Colton165 (Mar 3, 2010)

how much did thast run you?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 7, 2010)

Colton165 said:


> how much did thast run you?



If by that, you are asking for the price, I am not sure about the exact price. I paid about 1100 for the guitar, but I bought the electronics myself.


----------

